#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-05
<green_> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty-security/InRelease  Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)
<green_> i can't update or install
<green_> please help /help
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-06
<NAF1> is it not an option yet to have the system suspend the OS or hibernate when you close the lid on a laptop with budgie?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-07
<p7f> hi, i've installed ubuntu budgie recently and i realized that the key "impr pant" does not work... in kubuntu and windows it works though... what could be happening?
<fossfreedom> p7f, don't really recognise the key name "impr pant" - probably a question for a much wider audiance such as askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org
<p7f> fossfreedom: sorry... i'm using latin american keyboard... it is the key that takes a picture of the screen when you press it
<fossfreedom> ah - the printscr key
<fossfreedom> yeah - budgie-desktop does not natively support that key
<fossfreedom> but there is a workaround
<fossfreedom> just a sec
<fossfreedom> you need to define a custom keyboard shortcut - https://solus-project.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1941
<fossfreedom> but I just use something like shutter
<fossfreedom> or the budgie-screenshot-applet
<p7f> i've installed budgie-screenshot-applet but nothing happened
<p7f> i cannot set a shortcut because the key is not even recognized when i need to input it for the shortcut
<p7f> there is a screen shot section in the place where you create shortcuts, but they dont work.. i cannot set another shortcut with same key.. should i delete them?
<p7f> Is there a way con configure available shortcuts commands?
<fossfreedom> p7f, once you have installed budgie-screenshot-applet, logout and login and then add the applet to your panel.  You can use the panel options to take screenshots
<fossfreedom> as to why the key is not recognised - sorry I don't know the answer to that.  askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org should be able to help here.
<p7f> thanks a lot!
<p7f> i'll just use the screenshot-applet
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-09
<Digitalis> halloa
<Panos_> Hello
<Panos_> I have just swap into budgie from classical ubuntu.
<Panos_> may you help me with sth?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-10
<xorios> hello
<xorios> I have a small problem with Ubuntu Budgie but I cannot find the origin nor the way to solve it
<xorios> the "menu bar" in some softwares (such as synaptic) is not spaced
<xorios> i.e. I have "FileEditPackageSettingsHelp" without spacing between these menu items
<xorios> I cannot find people having similar problem
<xorios> any ideas what's wrong and how to solve it?
<xorios> @fossfreedom, are you a Ubuntu Budgie dev?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-04
<flormynight> hey guys, any plans on migrating to gitlab?
<taintedsushi> Hello.  Anyone awake?
<TheSilentLink> does compositing get disabled when a game is opened?
<fossfreedom> TheSilentLink, doubtful - why would you think it should?  Full screen is different from windowed apps
<fossfreedom> taintedsushi, /o
<fossfreedom> TheSilentLink, plasma dock?
<TheSilentLink> doesn't having the compositor running in the background hurt performance
<fossfreedom> if performance is an issue - make sure you are running full screen - then no compositing issues
<fossfreedom> taintedsushi, what power management issues?  Most probably kernel related and would apply to all ubuntu variants
<TheSilentLink> right just asking cause in kde for example when programs can disable compositing to get better performance
<taintedsushi> Hey, power management seems to do nothing on my system.  I just did a fresh install of Bionic Beaver and nothing. Is it TLP that's being bad here?
<fossfreedom> doubtful taintedsushi - but you can test that easily by purging tlp
<taintedsushi> fossfreedom: I'll try that.  Can you suggest an alternative PM package?
<fossfreedom> If TLP is at fault then file a bug report otherwise it cannot be fixed.  If the kernel is at fault then similarly file a bug report (ubuntu-bug linux)
<taintedsushi> OK. Thanks.
<mpmc> fossfreedom: The budgie panel icon seems to be back, I've nailed it down to sysmonitor when trying to view the preferences.
<fossfreedom> mpmc - no idea how to fix - ideas are welcome - just a reminder that you raised it here https://github.com/fossfreedom/indicator-sysmonitor/issues/78
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-05
<pragomer> hi. I have choosen "minimal install" while installing ubuntu-budgie 18.04. But I now am missing some things (tilix-here in nautilus, screenshooting-tool). how can I easily install these packages?
<pragomer> AND: i got a very strange bug using gnome-screenshot tool: it only captures "black"
<mpmc> fossfreedom: I'd actually forgot I'd done that as it's not something I see every day :p
<Beagon> Hi there everyone. I've been using Budgie for a couple weeks now and I'm really satisfied with it, however I have a litte problem
<Beagon> I can't seem to rebind the print screen button to shutter... The default screenshotting tool is quite sub-par
<Beagon> For context: I disabled all the screenshotting bindings then tried to add a custom shortcut but the bind doesn't seem to pick up on my print screen button
<fossfreedom> Beagon, for your custom binding - is "Print" actually assigned?  If it is then it must be your command line you are using
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-06
<Beagon> fossfreedom: Afraid it's not bound. It doesn't seem to bind in any way. Let me try and take a small gif/video
<Beagon> I can;t take a video, sorry. But the problem is that it just doesn't detect the print button when I'm pressing it. It however does for already existing bindings. It only doesn't detect it if it's a custom binding. Other key combinations work though
<nano_> hello everyone
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-08
<TheSilentLink> when running a game such as rocket league and tabing out and then scrolling in firefox the whole system stutters and starts to lag. The audio and the screen animations lag. Is there a fix? This didn't happen with other distros
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-09
<ulysses> Anybody out there?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-10
<elena> help
<fossfreedom> elena, ?
<elena> hello happy later I am a new ubuntu user, how could my proxy change
<fossfreedom> elena, https://askubuntu.com/questions/342906/change-proxy-settings-in-ubuntu
<elena> thank you very much
<fossfreedom> ye
<fossfreedom> you are welcome
